# Do Not Order Parts From Repairsuniverse.com!



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's my story, in a nutshell.

Ordered a replacement glass digitizer for my Thunderbolt. They send me a screen for an Evo. They made ME pay for shipping to send back the wrong part that was THEIR fault, but said they'd reimburse me. I get the right part in, finally, and it takes two weeks to finally be reimbursed.

And here's the kicker: They didn't even reimburse for _half_ of what I paid to ship the part that they sent incorrectly back to them.

*TL;DR* RepairsUniverse.com are unprofessional, with poor customer service, and they ripped off.


----------

